
13 Misunderstandings about Natural Selection - mpweiher
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/325999471_13_Misunderstandings_about_Natural_Selection
======
nyc111
> In reality, evolution is the outcome, and there are four evolutionary forces
> that drive it: mutation, genetic drift, gene ﬂow, and natural selection...

It is interesting that they did not include symbiosis. It should be there, no?

